# Can Someone PLEASE Help Me Identify This Music???



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry, but I can't hear more than a few notes here and there. Too much ambient noise to hear the music.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Tried, sorry doesn't ring any bells for me in the spots I could hear.............


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, it's a pretty bad recording... If I go again, I'll bring my camera so I can try to place the mic right next to a speaker on the loading dock. 

Thank you for trying, though.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I know when you hear something & it drives ya crazy trying to figure it out..... bugs the cr*p out of you ! May be a horror movie background tune.........was just not enough plus the other ambient noises........
Might evne ask someone there on the loading dock if they or anyone there knows what the tune is....?


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Can't pick out the music, but that looks like an awesome ride.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

No clue.
Why don't you call them and ask?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> No clue.
> Why don't you call them and ask?


Because the guy from the sound department won't tell anyone.

Well, I'm going on Friday, so I'll try to get a really good recording of the music on the loading dock.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Here's some more audio (best listened to with headphones)... any help is greatly appreciated. I had my camera mic pretty darn close to the speaker and it still got muddled with all the other noises :-(


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

It sounds familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Brave to put it on YouTube. I'm sure you'll be getting trolled.. I have no idea at all, sorry :l


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Crunch said:


> Brave to put it on YouTube. I'm sure you'll be getting trolled..


Desperate times, desperate measures... lol

Thanks for listening, though.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

FOUND IT!!! It's music from a foreign prison movie called "The Escapist."

Thanks to everyone who took the time to try to help me out with this.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Well now ya found it, we wanna hear it ! LoL upload,upload..............


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Go here to download this wonderfully epic piece of music:

http://www.mediafire.com/?rz4x1stjuc65xhx


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx, ok that would have been hard to pick out from the other sounds you videoed. But nice to finally hear that eluding melody


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Very whimsical piece of music, thanks for sharing and glad you found it.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

****NEW REQUEST****

I really do appreciate you guys helping me out with these song identifications. Can anyone place what this music might be (particularly at 1:37 and 7:00)?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be-Unu5hqBA


----------

